# L'n'D Exotics big move with even bigger mammal section



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

As L'n'D Exotics go from strength to strength another year, another move andthis means a bigger and better new exotic mammal section. opening on 26th march 2012 in our brand new 7000 square foot show room

a purpose built section kitted out with some of the best equipment to provide our customers with the best to help them and there exotic on there way.

a whole array of feeds, toys, cages from beginners all the way to experienced keepers/breeders.


follow us on facebook for daily updates and offers, click the link below and like it

L'n'D Exotics reptile specialists


new shop address is

L'n'D Exotics
nursery street
mansfield
notts
ng18 2ag



a few pics of how the new mammal section is coming on will be put on in the next few days after the arrival of our new mammal island, from then on we will update this page every few days.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

couple of quick pics of the new small mammal island


----------

